# if a small stud is bred to a bigger mare, what size will the baby be?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

All sorts of results are possible, but in my own experience, my 14.2 stud, bred my 16.2 hh mare and the foal is going to be at least 16hh, heck he is only 7 months old and is already at least 13hh


----------



## sierradennison (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks, that is what i thought, i was right!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't tell Aires that he should have only been as tall as his sire. His sire was a 15.1hh fugly APHA stallion. His dam was a 18hh Percheron mare. At just over two-years-old, Aires is measuring out at 15.3hh. Mature height prediction for him is hitting anywhere from 16.3-17.2hh.


----------



## Masquerade (May 17, 2011)

Yep the foal is usually somewhere in between the sire and dam


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Divo-

13hh-14hh dam
16hh sire

Mature height- 13.2hh  

More depends on the dam, I think.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I just did a measurement to guesstimate how tall my guy will end up, it came out 15.3hh-16hh. His dam is 15.1hh-15.3(cant remember atm) and his sire is a good 16hh....not as obvious where the height comes from as some of the other posters. But, I really just think it depends on the horse. 

I have a friend who has a horse, its dam was 14.1hh, and the father is unknown, and that horse was a good 16hh at 3years old....


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Just throwing in some food for thought here, which I found quite interesting.
The stud that bred my hanno colt has a lovely hanno broodie that is only 15.1hh. Her full brother is a whisker off 18hh, and her first foal is now rising 2 by the same stallion as my colt. Stallion is nearly 17hh, said 2 yr old is now taller than his mum.

Turns out the mare fractured a vertebrae in her neck as a youngster, which damaged her spinal cord and stunted her growth. So physically she is only 15.1hh but genetically she is enormous! 


But in 'normal' cases - unless you have other progeny to judge by, and know heights of both parent's sire and dam, you won't be able to exactly predict how tall you will get. Some mares throw a lot bigger, some throw smaller. Same with stallions - we have a lovely D-line stallion close by, who is a whisker off 17hh. He throws ENORMOUS, one of his progeny is only just 3 and already 18.1hh out of a 17hh mare.


----------

